# Which one?



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

I can't seem to decide. Im torn. 











OR


----------



## ndn-ista (May 22, 2008)

They both are cutee. I like the second one, it would look great with hot pink lips!


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2008)

I like the first one! The off the shoulder style is amazingly sexy and the colours would go so well with your skin. I also think that the bow tie is great and it would really accentuate your waistline where the other top would just cover it up.


----------



## Lizzie (May 22, 2008)

I like the shape of the first &the pattern of the second!
But I guess that doesn't help you much in deciding on either lol


----------



## Paramnesia (May 22, 2008)

I really love the first one.


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I really love the first one._


----------



## wifey806 (May 22, 2008)

The first one


----------



## glam8babe (May 22, 2008)

in my opinion i think the second one is the best.. to me the blue one looks kinda cheap but i do like the 1 strap on it


----------



## ilovegreen (May 22, 2008)

I like the blue one also and I know you'll probably have some fierce blue make up to complement it.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 22, 2008)

The blue animal print is gorgeous, far more striking!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 22, 2008)

with your skintone/colouring I think you'd be freaking STUNNING in the blue animal print and have voted for that one.

But i think you could rock the black/white one too. though as i look at the cut again, I think the blue is much better with both colour and cut. 

Let us know what you choose


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 22, 2008)

I like the first one, who doesnt love blues?

But besides that, the one sleve strap is sexy, and the first top will give you more of a shape, and the bow which can be tied tightly will make ur waist appear smaller and your hips jucier!  Where as i feel the 2nd top will cover any shape u have, but its cute too


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2008)

I LOVE the second one! I really like the back of it too


----------



## macmistress (May 22, 2008)

grr just get both!


----------



## hr44 (May 22, 2008)

I pick the 2nd one even thought both patterns look great, I've just never been a fan of bows along the waist.


----------



## Moonspell (May 22, 2008)

I like both but I would pick the 2nd one


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 22, 2008)

I love the first one!  I don't know if you typically match your makeup to  your clothes (I'm guilty and I don't give a damn!) but with the way you do your m/u, I think you could pull something freakin' fantastic off with this blouse.  I think it would look fantastic on you.  I like the second one too but I'm not thrilled about the frillies...sometimes they add weight to your body, although I love the back and the front boob cut!  I'm sure either one would look fab on you.  Let us know which one you pick!


----------



## ViVaMac (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I thought that it was a question for the make-up. Thus, I put the answer "zebra". But I prefer the blue dress


----------



## janelle (May 22, 2008)

I like the first one the shirt is cute plus you can go all out with your makeup.


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 22, 2008)

I didn't mean to, but I voted for the zebra one. I actually like the first one more, because I'm not super fond of the ruffles on the second one. they're boths uper cute, though.


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 22, 2008)

I like the print on the 2nd one more then the print on the 1st one but I like the style of the first one so I voted for the 1st. 

IMO the ruffles on the 2nd one because of where they are will only add width to your sides and midsection. I love ruffles but that is the evil of them, they tend to give more volume in places you do not necessarily want them.


----------



## Brittni (May 22, 2008)

First One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Definitely. It's so much more unique, bright and colorful, and just cute all around. Where are they from, anyway?

I actually hate the second, lol. Ruffles down the tummy like that... eugh.


----------



## concertina (May 22, 2008)

The first one, hands down. I think you will look *stunning* in that top with a sexy blue eye. In fact, that top *perfect* matches the Cool Heat collection for June.


----------



## pratbc (May 22, 2008)

I vote for the first one!  The second one is OK, but I personally am not into all the ruffles.  The first one is soooo pretty, now I want it!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm I agree, the first one is probably more flattering on the body than the second one unless you are stick skinny which I am not. So it would just make me look pregnant. lol 
I like the print and cut of the first but don't like the material. :\

They are both $79/each from Bebe which is a lil pricey. So Im not too sure if I will get one of them or not. I just wanted to see everyone's opinion.

The first one also comes in black but there is only an X-SMALL left.


----------



## n_c (May 22, 2008)

#1!!!


----------



## xShoegal (May 22, 2008)

The first one is better, i like the blue, but it looks fantastic in b/w too!


----------



## x-ivy (May 22, 2008)

i love the first one


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 22, 2008)

Yikes!  $79 is a lot of money for either of them!  I am too damn cheap to spend that much money on a top!  I am a clearance/bargain master!  Ross and TJMaxx...and Marshall's are my best friends!  And I can't forget about Charlotte Rousse either!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

Hahaha it looks like someone took it right outta my hands. The blue one is out of stock now.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

They have this one for 89 but eh I have way too many tunics already.






I need to shop cheap if I wanna go to Vegas.


----------



## sofabean (May 23, 2008)

the first one! it's more unique! and for $79 you should get that one because the second one is totally dupe-able (lol clothing dupes!) i think you might be able to find a similar one at forever 21 or a store like that.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

I really, really like the first one!


----------



## s2Wennie (May 25, 2008)

The blue one.
I like the style of the whole top and the bow makes it so cute.


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

the blue will look amazing against your skin tone.


----------



## frocher (May 25, 2008)

My vote is for the blue!


----------



## Sukhi (May 26, 2008)

i think the 2nd one, only coz its so funky and different, far sexier. but now that ive seen the 1st on in black i like that one to, not sure about the blue one. ul look hot either way, ur make up is always fab x


----------



## Ramona6 (May 29, 2008)

I love the second one, its gorgeous.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally prefer black zebra print.

The only colored animal print I like is hot pink leopard print.


----------

